# Blyxa-Bolbitis scape



## TDI-line (4 Jan 2009)

I just thought i'd post these couple of pics of my latest scape, before i tear it down again for more experimenting...  

I'm not really happy with this one, but it is quite low maintenance though.

Sumatra driftwood and mini-landscape rock used, with Blyxa background and a small glosso foreground, my botia striata wouldn't leave the original HC alone. There are a few stems thrown in for good measure.

Tropica ferns and Bolbitis has been attached to the driftwood.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2009)

you my friend are the blyxa king...or queen? i'm not sure. anyway, i love what you do in your tanks. and i've a hinted before if theres any blyxa for sale, i'll glady buy it of you   

great scape in the making   

mark


----------



## JEK (4 Jan 2009)

Wow, thats a lot of blyxa.!  Is the tank a 720 l Akvastabil Effectline?


----------



## Luketendo (4 Jan 2009)

Wow, that is a big aquarium.

I don't know what other people think, but I think you should get some discus in there.

As for the scape, I think you at least some height in some areas, but wouldn't that be achieved by growth?


----------



## TDI-line (4 Jan 2009)

Mark, i'd prefer the male title thanks.   

Jek, yes, well spotted.


----------



## JEK (4 Jan 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Jek, yes, well spotted.


Akvastabil are rather unusual in UK aren't they? 
I got one on 325 l, but I find the alu frame very irritating...


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Mark, i'd prefer the male title thanks.



ha ha it's Dan! i know now


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Jan 2009)

Nice! I've seen this before - how big is the tank again? It's a monster!


----------



## Dave Spencer (4 Jan 2009)

That scape is full of potential, Dan. You have the foundations, so a little tinkering here and there with the hard scape should help it realise its full potential. I, of course, would like to see some wood breaking the waters surface.

Give it some time to get to where it wants to go in my opinion. Certainly don`t break it down yet!

Dave.


----------



## TDI-line (4 Jan 2009)

JEK said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jek, 

yes they are rather rare in the Uk now, Akva-Stabil pulled out of the UK market last year which was a big shame. 

I can't think of another tank manufacturer which has such diversity in colours, well maybe Deltec.  

The alu frame is very annoyung, i had to remove the original t8's, and replace with D+D razor edge T5's so they would fit, so i could achieve good lighting.

Do you have any pics of your tank on UKAPS?


----------



## TDI-line (4 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Thomas, the tank is 720 litre.

Dave, i'll be catching the remaining Cardinals tomorrow, then a water change. And you know what it's like trying to catch just one fish in a planted tank with brace bars..  :?  

But i'm thining about going for a scape with some very large pieces of mountain rock, even reaching the water level, with a shoal of 150 Harlequins, and blyxa and pogestum.

Did you notice my boring 30-50 ish Cardinals, all they do is mingle on the right hand side. I mean, they have 2 metres of tank to swim in.


----------



## Nick16 (4 Jan 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Did you notice my boring 30-50 ish Cardinals, all they do is mingle on the right hand side. I mean, they have 2 metres of tank to swim in.



there must be a reason for this then!! more/less lighting at that end? stronger or weaker flow (id imagine slighly weaker as they like the calmer areas) that is a great tank, just wish i had room for a beast like that!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Jan 2009)

I actually didn't even notice the fish  I think Harlequins would use the whole tank because they're more active


----------



## Dave Spencer (4 Jan 2009)

I had Cardinals and they were a PITA for constantly hiding. Copper harlequins (Trigonostima hengeli) are awesome fish in looks and behaviour. 

Dave.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Jan 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I had Cardinals and they were a PITA for constantly hiding. Copper harlequins (Trigonostima hengeli) are awesome fish in looks and behaviour.
> 
> Dave.



Yeah, I have those and their colouring/body shape is better than Harlequins IMO. They are nice fish.


----------



## altaaffe (4 Jan 2009)

That does look great already.
That must have been a lot of Blyxa already gotten rid of from the last scape, eh ?

I've seen a shoal of over 100 copper harlequins that looked fantastic together but again without something to move them they can find a favourite spot and sit again.  One of the best fish I've come across for moving around is the cheap but cheerful White Cloud Mountain Minnow.  It was my wife that wanted them so they came along to appease her but in a species only tank they visit all levels and move all round the tank.


----------



## Nick16 (4 Jan 2009)

isnt blxya quite costly? 

i have some WCMM in a small 38L tank that i am trying to get to breed but having no luck. i am feeding them on a frozen daphnia and bloodworm diet but no luck.


----------



## altaaffe (4 Jan 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i have some WCMM in a small 38L tank that i am trying to get to breed but having no luck. i am feeding them on a frozen daphnia and bloodworm diet but no luck.



I can't stop them   

Moved the dozen I bought out of my 120l when it went wrong and saw numerous babies appear after the rescape, then the temp home for the original dozen provided another 40 or so and there are new additions appearing all the time in the main community they have gone into despite the other fish predating the fry.


----------



## TDI-line (4 Jan 2009)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Wow, that is a big aquarium.
> 
> I don't know what other people think, but I think you should get some discus in there.
> 
> As for the scape, I think you at least some height in some areas, but wouldn't that be achieved by growth?



I've been down the discus route before, but with higher running temperatures and more co2 complications, i decided to dedicate this tank to just fully planted. 

I may split the Limneophia up later.


----------



## TDI-line (4 Jan 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> isnt blxya quite costly? .



I wouldn't know, after an initial gift, this has all been home grown in this tank.


----------



## mr. luke (4 Jan 2009)

wow  i bet the betta is happy


----------



## Nick16 (4 Jan 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

>



what is the stem in the back left?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Jan 2009)

It's Limnophila Aromantica


----------



## Wilis (5 Jan 2009)

Yeah looks like Limnophila aromatica or Pogostemon stellata (Eustralis)?
Will


----------



## Themuleous (7 Jan 2009)

Well, I have to say I love it! Could do with a tweek here and there but overall, very nice 

Shame to strip it down at this stage, so close to it being perfect.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (7 Jan 2009)

I really like it!
If you break it down I'll whip that bolbitis off you! Such a pretty plant!


----------



## TDI-line (8 Jan 2009)

Oh, too late Garuf.  :?  Sorry mate.

I had to remove virtually everything to catch the 55 cardinal tetras. 

Anyway, thanks guys.


----------



## Vase (18 Jan 2009)

I'm not looking in your threads again, I'm turning as green as that Blyxa   



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> I've been down the discus route before, but with higher running temperatures and more co2 complications, i decided to dedicate this tank to just fully planted.



Did that cause you problems with the Discus, or with the plants/set up? Both? Mines going to be for Discus, CO2, halides etc. So learning where others went right or wrong is pretty important


----------



## TDI-line (18 Jan 2009)

Thanks Vase.

I think really, i was inexperienced in keeping plants, so this time i decided to gain experience in keeping plants.

Originally  i used CO2, but no ferts or nutrient rich substrate, but now with the help of this forum, i don't think it would be a problem keeping Discus and plants. I even used Rowaphos to get rid of the high phosphate which caused my hair algae.

But i was always very limited to what plants i could use with the higher temperature.

I have thought about adding Discus too, but i rescape far too often, and that would stress them with me trying to catch them. But who knows, i would love another shoal of wild discus, as they do shoal well in a big tank.


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Jan 2009)

Hey Dan,
             As a reality check, high phosphates is not responsible for hair algae. Hair algae is due to poor CO2 so you must have fixed your CO2/flow in order to get rid of the hair algae.  8) 

Cheers,


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Jul 2012)

This really is one of the most relaxing scapes I have seen. the side shot is beautiful. It really is a nice big project you have don. I would be proud of that hands down! As a suggestion, I think having a small group of black/silver angel fish really would enhance what is already an amazing set up. the tank size looks big enough to house angel fish with out making them seem too big?! you know what I mean?

Well Done


----------

